# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Enigma's new aquascape



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

This picture presents new aquascape of my 70l tank. I will be glad If you will write your opinions. Its the first day of this composition.


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

This picture presents new aquascape of my 70l tank. I will be glad If you will write your opinions. Its the first day of this composition.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice start. Can you tell us the names of the plants?


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

looks good, I would however move the thermometer off of the front glass


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

The tank already looks good but has the potential to be very beautiful when it matures.


----------

